# Padron Londres (M) Cigar Review - A Little Better than the Natural



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Padron makes a fine cigar. The Londres is a quality stick whether in the maduro or the natural. I think I like the maddie a bit more, and that's fr...

Read the full review here: Padron Londres (M) Cigar Review - A Little Better than the Natural


----------

